# Universal Remote Codes



## techie_girl

I have recently purchased a universal remote. It doesn't give a make or model so i cant help there. I have managed to make it work with everything else except my TV! The most crucial part of my life lol.
So anyway! I own a Technika LCD32-407B and i need to know the codes to make it work!!
Any Ideas?


----------



## SABL

The code I found for your TV is 0206. I'm surprised your remote user manual did not include the code for your TV.


----------



## sumorunner

My universal remote data sheet is fairly old but it lists all these for Technika TVs

031 004 005 009 051 053 
105 109 170 000 174 001
008 012 042 058


----------



## techie_girl

sumorunner thanks for your help but i need a 4 digit number not a 3 digit number sorry


----------



## SABL

I also found 0103.....:4-dontkno


----------



## SABL

and 2681......still looking.....hard to find this stuff when everyone wants to sell you a remote or a TV.....:lol:


----------



## techie_girl

thanks SABL but neither of those are working


----------



## SABL

Could be last call......last one I found is 2121. 

There are no markings or brand name on the remote?? Maybe a number??


----------



## [email protected]

Usually there is a tag inside the battery compartments of universal remotes that give a number that you might check on google.


----------



## techie_girl

sorry guys but no luck


----------



## SABL

Drat!! Maybe someone else will have an idea.......:4-dontkno. I haven't watched much TV for years but have had a few remotes to program. 

You may have a defective remote, also. It may not be sending all the IR signals. Before you do anything drastic (like buy a new remote) see if someone else can offer some ideas.


----------



## SABL

Found a few more but most searches come up with 0 answers.......

1177
2011


----------



## yustr

Is there not a scan function on the remote?

Maybe the channel up button :4-dontkno

If not, then there's always the brute force method; just try every combination of numbers until it works. There's only 9999 of them to try. :upset:


----------



## ebackhus

Can you take a picture of it and post it?


----------



## [email protected]

She says she just bought it, it's hard to believe that it has no brand name or model number anywhere on the remote. I don't recall ever seeing something like that. The manufacturer wants you to know who built it.

But let's assume it is an odd ball remote, the most common procedure to program a universal remote, with the TV 'On':

1) Press & hold the 'CodeSearch', 'Setup', 'Program', or 'Learn' (which ever one you have on your remote) button until a LED light comes on and stays on.
2) Press & release the 'TV' button. The LED should flash and then stay on steadily.
3) Press 'Channel Up' button repeatedly until the TV changes channels, press the 'Channel Down' button once to return to the proper code if you overshoot.
4) Press & release one of the keys mentioned in 1, the LED should go off. You can practice with just one 'Chan Up' press to see which key turns off the LED. My Univ. remote requires you press the 'Mute' key to record the setting.

Test the setting by pressing the TV key, then the Power button. Your TV should go off.


----------



## techie_girl

gave the remote to mother now for spare tv


----------

